# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Κληρονομικότητα της Φωνής στα Waterslager

## abscanary

Απίστευτη ανάλυση του τρόπου με τον οποίο μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα στα καναρίνια φωνής και συγκεκριμένα τα Waterslager. Απαραίτητες γνώσεις για τους λάτρεις της ράτσας και όχι μονο: 

Κληρονομικότητα

----------


## talisker

Δηλαδή, από αυτά που διάβασα για την κληρονομικότητα, αν τα Waterslager είναι από μητέρα και πατέρα Waterslager δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος στην πρώτη πτερόρροια να πάρουν φωνές από άλλα καναρίνια, άλλης ράτσας;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέφανε χωρίς να κάνω τον ειδικό ,δεν είμαι εξάλλου ,θεωρώ ότι περισσότερο στα Waterslager (Μαλινουά) πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει τι θα αφήσουν από το ρεπερτόριο τους , παρά τι θα πάρουν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να τα έχεις μόνα τους γιατί ...και μετά τζάμπα ο κόπος σου .

----------


## panos70

Ολα τα φωνεις πρεπει να τα εχεις μονα τους π.χ. τα μαλινουα μονο με μαλινουα ,τα τιμπραντο μονο με τιμπραντο εαν φυσικα σε ενδιαφερει να εχουν το σωστο ρεπερτοριο που απαιτει η καθε ρατσα

----------


## nautikos52

Δάσκαλος απομονωμένος, μόνο σπόρους και σε ημίφως για να μην πυρώσει. Τα μικρά πηγαίνουν σε κλούβα μέτρου αμέσως μετά τον απογαλακτισμό και αν ο δάσκαλος το επιτρέπει μπαίνει στην ίδια κλούβα (διαφορετικά τον βάζουμε στον ίδιο χώρο με τα μικρά ώστε να τον βλέπουνε όχι μόνο να τον ακούνε. Τα πουλιά αν δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κλούβα μένουν έτσι μαζί με το δάσκαλο καθόλη την πτερόροια αλλά και μετά μέχρι τον εγκλωβισμό για την εκπαίδευση.

----------


## diriras

πως θα δασκαλευτουν τα μικρα αν εχουν μαζι το δασκαλο αφου καναρινι αρσενικο οταν βλεπει αλλα δυσκολα κελαηδαει και αν κελαηδησει θα ειναι για πολυ λιγο

----------

